# Heckelii tankmates



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

So turns out, I'm bored with my hap/peacock tank already and find myself contemplating a move back to Americans. The tank is a custom 135gal that is 8 feet long, 18" deep and 18" high.

I'm debating two options - one is returning back to my monsters and getting a Midas. The other option is building a community based around albino A. heckelii which I've always loved. Before I make a decision, I wanted to get some input on what I could be looking at as tank mates for the heckelii. Other species that I can get/have had in the past and really enjoy that I'm thinking about are Hypsophrys nicaraguensis and Pearsei (I know they are Central American, but "act" more like community South Americans in my experience); panda uaru are on the supplier list too and I've never kept them but would be interested in them. Possibly a Geophagus species?

What about smaller species - the ones I've listed all get on the large size, and I'd like a variety. Just hoping for some suggestions so I can decide if I want to go the Midas or the community route. Thanks.


----------



## Stu W2 (Nov 17, 2020)

Hello Sinister-Kisses,

I'm a fan of the Hypsophrys nicaraguensis but am wondering what you find boring about your hap/peacock tank. I liked it and in fact am contemplating doing a similar large all male variety tank myself.

Regards,
Stu


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Africans have always been secondary for me. I have always been, and always will be, an American cichlid girl above all else. There's nothing wrong with my haps and peacocks per se, they just don't have the same draw for me as the large American cichlids do!


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Wow! I get to provide some New World Cichlid stocking recommendations to Cichlid Forum's (somewhat famous) - _'SINISTER KISSES'?!!!_
And, as 'Stu W2' pointed out - this isn't just any ol' routine/new kind of tank thing... oh no. This is *THE* 8 foot long, 135G Hap/Peacock Cichlid tank. Something that has been a model for many, and an inspiration for us all - An Institution!
 Oh My Goodness!  
Shall we begin? 
For your admittedly unique aquarium, I would like to offer three stocking choices to consider. As follows:

*1) All South American (Peaceful).*
- 5 each _Acarythis Heckelli_, Threadfin Acara (Albino)
- 1M/4-5F Red Head Tapajos Eartheater (Or, a same size harem of other rarer mini Earth Eaters if you can find 'em)
- ﻿1 _Hypselecara temporalis_, Chocolate Cichlid
-
*2) All Central American, (The Twin Towers)*
- 4-5 each _Cryptoheros cutteri_, Cutter's or Blue-Eyed Cichlid
- 4-5 each, _Herotilapia multispinosa_, Rainbow Cichlid
- 1M-4F Harem _Hypsophrys nicaraguensis_, Macaw Cichlid
- 1 _Trichromis salvini_, Tricolor or Mini-Guapote' (Fry Patrol)
- 1 _Cincelichthys pearsei_, Pantano cichlid
NOTE: This one could require a bit of rock rearranging in your tank. The idea being to have the Cutter's and Rainbow cichlids take over and colonize their own very large rockpile, sited on each end of your aquarium. The 'Twin Towers'!
-
*3) The New World 'Combo'*
- 5 each _Acarythis Heckelli_, Threadfin Acara (Albino)
- 1M-4F Harem _Hypsophrys nicaraguensis_, Macaw Cichlid
- 4-5 each, _Mesoheros atromaculatus_
- 1 _Cincelichthys pearsei_, Pantano cichlid
-
Whew! Your 8 foot long tank presents some interesting New World Cichlid stocking opportunities. The 135 gallon volume is a little worrying though, esp. if you place a bio-load hog such as a Pearsei or Chocolate in there. But a large sump is one option you could consider I suppose, to boost water volume (If you don't mind more filtration noise...). Otherwise well, high volume water changes are definitely gonna be an established part of the maintenance routine when your 'big boyz' get up to mature size...  
Hope I at least gave you some ideas? And as always SK, _"I am At Your Service."_


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Always such entertaining posts  Thanks for that. I'm actually leaning heavily towards going back to my Midas, but those albino heckelii really make me stop and think, and I've always loved my pearsei in the past. Such gentle, docile giants.


----------



## Stu W2 (Nov 17, 2020)

Sinister-Kisses said:


> Africans have always been secondary for me. I have always been, and always will be, an American cichlid girl above all else. There's nothing wrong with my haps and peacocks per se, they just don't have the same draw for me as the large American cichlids do!


I understand. For me it's always been Koi and Discus but like you and most of us I've dabbled in other varieties too.

I'm looking forward to viewing photos of whatever you choose to stock in that fantastic tank.

Regards,
Stu


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

And completely out of left field, I have now purchased some itty-bitty 1.5" baby marbled fenestratus, so the plan now is to aim for a pair forming out of the 6 juvies.


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Oh my.... check you out! :lol: 
So, you actually went in for an eventual pair of Marbled, _PARATHERAPS FENESTRATUS_? Those are still pretty rare in the hobby, and they do indeed look quite awesome. And, with all that talk of Pearsei, Midas and stuff, I thought you were looking at the REALLY Big Boyz? Fens are supposed to be the smallest of the Paratheraps (former Vieja), and well unfortunately, possibly the meanest in conspecific atttude toward each other... Whew! I hope you wind up with a decently calm male. The line-bred marbled Fens do have a nice reputation as being just a wee bit more friendly to each other in the aquarium than the 'standards are'. But as they say, _"Your Mileage May Vary"_, and the 8 foot long tank will definitely help a lot in keeping things somewhat civil in there between the pair.  
I'm looking forward to seeing the tank with your new residents in it! Are you planning on changing up the interior decor a bit?


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, I've never seen them before, so when I saw them on the stock list of my go-to supplier, it made the choice pretty easy for me. He actually gets quite a few rare or at least very uncommon fish - especially for around these parts. Males still get pretty large I believe - I've only ever had a female fenestratus in the past, and she was about 10" in size when full grown if memory serves. I am hoping for a pair to form and figure I have three potential outcomes; either I get a pair who plays nicely and can live reasonably peacefully together in an 8ft tank; I get a pair and the male is a bit mean so I throw in a divider with a hole that is small enough for her to pass through, but too small for him, so that she can come and go to her "safe space" as needed - which I've done before in the past with Midas; OR things go to total s*&# with the pair and I wind up with a stunning male show fish in his own 8ft tank, which I would also be okay with.


----------



## Stu W2 (Nov 17, 2020)

Hello Sinister-Kisses,

Care to share the info on your go-to supplier? Somebody in BC?

Regards,
Stu


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, he's in Victoria. Shoot me a PM and I'll share


----------

